
Do you know any book/study related with Database Migration topic? - iqualisoni
I&#x27;m searching for references about database scheme migration books related, most like best approach to upgrade or revert a database schema.<p>My graduation thesis is about this topic and I would like to know from you if there are any resource that you might consider relevent<p>Thanks :)
======
sureshn
As far as I know , most databases have their own proprietary way of dealing
with schema upgrades and rollbacks, you will need to understand how its done
in DB2 , Oracle, MySQL etc and then create a common pattern out of it.
[http://www.onlineprogrammingbooks.com/download-pdf-
foundatio...](http://www.onlineprogrammingbooks.com/download-pdf-foundations-
of-databases-the-logical-level-alice-book/)

~~~
iqualisoni
Thank you! I'm searching for a pattern already in market before study create a
new one.. I'll take a look into these books, there are some interessant stuff
there

